# Sabout tyme........... [Dunkin Donuts Coffee Pods]



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Dunkins coffee now available in K Cups !!!!!!! :teeth_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

what the hell is a k cup?They must be huge cause 
IM familiar with b,c and d cups


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

Please enlighten us on where to get them!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

I had a job interview on Friday at the Cambridgeside Galleria. The Dunks right around the corner on Obrien Highway had them. Not sure of the cross street but it's right near Lechmere T. Third Street maybe. ( I looked on Google maps)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



SniperGAF said:


> *I had a job interview* on Friday at the Cambridgeside Galleria. The Dunks right around the corner on Obrien Highway had them. Not sure of the cross street but it's right near Lechmere T. Third Street maybe. ( I looked on Google maps)


 That 409A from the Victorias Secret girl is really screwing with your security gig huh? Want me to talk to her for you, Im might be able to help but youve got to quit licking the window by the cash register.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

I call BULLSHIT!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> That 409A from the Victorias Secret girl is really screwing with your security gig huh?* Want me to talk to her for you, *Im might be able to help but youve got to quit licking the window by the cash register.


Ummmmm JAP, that would be a third party violation of an R.O.

Poor Snippa would get arrested. Bad enough she took that order out to begin with, he had to surrender all of his AirSoft gunzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



Gil said:


> I call BULLSHIT!


Here you go bitch........ Right in my hot little hands...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

Great now pick me up a few cases, hit the segway and we will meet somewhere for the transfer...


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

The lady in the food court told me this morning that BJs has these by the case for a better price.........


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

Oh please let it be true!

I was afraid I was going to have to resort to these.....

Coffee People K-Cup Obama Blend, 24-Count Box: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



GeepNutt said:


> Oh please let it be true!
> 
> I was afraid I was going to have to resort to these.....
> 
> Coffee People K-Cup Obama Blend, 24-Count Box: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


I don't even want to think what that stuff must taste like. It's definitely got to be worse than the bottom of a pot of 5 hour old burnt coffee.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



HistoryHound said:


> I don't even want to think what that stuff must taste like. It's definitely got to be worse than the bottom of a pot of 5 hour old burnt coffee.


Based on the box images, I ASSume it's DARK roast..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*

It's Kenyan coffee... Tastes like illegal immigrants and socialism for a fresh start to your day!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



SniperGAF said:


> Here you go bitch........ Right in my hot little hands...


Such, a, um, delicate hand Snipe..


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



mtc said:


> Those aren't "K cups" - those are coffee pods....
> DAMN !!


I just found that out when I opened the box. Who cares? Won't tit fit in the coffee adapter thingamagiggy ?



Deuce said:


> Such, a, um, delicate hand Snipe..


What? You thought your sister was lying to you all this time ? That's my pimp hand.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



SniperGAF said:


> What? You thought your sister was lying to you all this time ? That's my pimp hand.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I miss caffeine......a lot.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

who cares if they're pods or K-cups...they aren't T-discs and that's all that matters to the cool kids

you hear that Dunkies?! T-DISCS!!!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

jedediah1 said:


> who cares if they're pods or K-cups...they aren't T-discs and that's all that matters to the cool kids
> 
> you hear that Dunkies?! T-DISCS!!!


There's always one who has to defend their investment in the failing technology. Do the iPad apps work on your Newton? Any word on when the new Dodge Intrepid cruisers are hitting the streets?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



SniperGAF said:


> What? You thought your sister was lying to you all this time ? That's my pimp hand.


Better my sister than my mom, although my mom ain't bad..


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



Deuce said:


> Better my sister than my mom, although my mom ain't bad..


Sorry bro............ I couldn't get past the peg leg.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Sabout tyme...........*



SniperGAF said:


> Sorry bro............ I couldn't get past the peg leg.


Oh, all of a sudden someone has _standards_?? Well excuse meeee....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Id hit it


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Well this time it's for real, Dunkin' K-Cups, summer 2011!

Dunkin' Donuts Announces Single-Serve K-Cups to be Sold in Participating Restaurants Starting Summer 2011 Dunkin' Donuts Blog


----------

